# I know, it's a Sig, but it's still pretty!



## DanMN (Feb 12, 2013)

I couldn't pass this up yesterday at a LGS. C3 with the crimson trace grips. I don't like or use lasers, but these grips are nice! Shot 200 rounds last night with 2 FTFs. Both were mag related.


----------

